# Oh! I've named some pigeons today!



## Blacky

We went on a school trip today. Me and me friends named some pigeons! The names are:
Blacky, Odball, Crash-Helmet, Fatty, Smelly,
Keykey and Skinny-lips. The only problem is 
I may never see them again. :-(


----------



## bigbird

So sorry!


----------



## Feefo

The pigeons I watch and feed every day are Stumpy, Droopy, Handsome and Nightmare.

My resident pigeons are Hurdy, Gurdy, Blackie, Speckles, Moreta, Sir Poopsalot, The Godfather, Bugsy Malone, Oily Ollie, Foxy lady, Danny, Harry, Pumpkin, Chickpea, Domino, Chubby Checker , Speckie, Bluebell, Juvie, Wingo, Star, Poppy, Don Jose, Josefina.

Cynthia


----------



## Nanci

I have one bird with many names: Dillbird, Dill, Dilly, Dilby, Wilby, Dilly Bird, Billy Bird, Dilly Willy Billy Bird, Wilbur Wilburina, Mr. Bird, Mr. Pumpkin Pie Bird, Mr. Poo, Krispy Kreme, Cutie Bird.


----------



## scotmcphee

our pidgies are or were; egbert, 'flaps' bessie, 'knocker' white, knocker's little sister, peanuts molloy, penelope, the muttleys, the claw, norbert weiner, mr.scrabbles, gingernut, doiley, button, rod and todd, winston, reginald and mrs reginald, pepe, pikelet.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm laughing so much, it hurts, I love all the names!! I try to picture in my mind which name the bird "looks like" or what suits them, and I do have some silly names, too! I have three big show girls that are named after tanks, Sherman, Metilda, and Panser. A big brown hooded tumbler, an andelusion named "Sebastian", Four white hens, named "Susha, Sasha, and Ice Princess, and Snowwhite". "Archamedes, who is very clever, and knows how to get out the bob trap in reverse. I have a bird named "Sonic" because she was born the day we heard a sonic Boom.....and a lot more!! I won't bore ya................Treesa


----------



## maryco

Hello,

I have 2 pet pigeons named Dotty and Pearl.. 

Here are some of the names from my feral flock.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
These are my pigeon names:

Apricot
Cheeky
Blackberry
Peanut
Milo
Cowy
Cloudy
Chocolate
Chubby
Plumy
Cookie
Cracker
Dumpling
Raisin
Kiwi
Snowflake
Coffee
Carmel
Toffee
Milky
Smarty
Pinky
Dinky
Strawberry
Raspberry
Melon
Rosy 
Ginger
Jazzy
Muffin
Peachy
Cheezy
Penny
Spicy
Noodle
Puffy
Snowy
Cleopatra
Biggo
Bulgo
Cream Puff
Dounut
flaxy
Chickpea
Custard
Pancake
Waffle
Cupcake
Smoky
Jerky
Pecan
Walnut
Cashew
Almond
Taffy
Laughy
Candy 
Velvet
Silver
Woody
Cranberry
Lemon
Cotton Ball
Tofu
Basil
Curry
Chili
Cherry
Breezy
Pretty
Blueberry
Copper
Tanny
Red
Tiny
Spotty
Rusty
Blue
Toota
Tutu
BulBul
Zoro
Zoe
Honey
Ice Cream
Blacky
Bratty
Cocoa
SweetPea
Truffle
Marshmallow
Goldy
Pumpkin
Yam
Squash
Radish
Mushroom
Pop Corn
Olive
Silver
Lila

I have more somewhere on a paper but I can't seem to find it now









**********************************
I know my names are mostly food ..lol 

Mary 


P.s I forgot Vanilla!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Okay, I can't resist. Here are our pigeons by name, all but the two youngest babies, who aren't yet named. They are both red, and I think both are boys. Any suggestions???

Portia
Brutus
Hannah
Gretel
Little John
Robin Hood
Rusty
Sunny
Adam
Jasmine
Emilie
Nutmeg
Sandy
Kahlua ("Kali")
Amaretto ("Ami")
Piper
Cremello ("Mel")
Allspice
Madrid ("Maddie")
Paris
Jesse
Ruthie
Sebastian
Olivia
Jacques
Leah
Ruby
Jonas
Charlotte
Pepper
Corbin
Cleopatra
Tristan
Isolde
Abigail
Mouse
Artemis ("Missy")
Malcolm
Moira
Lorenzo
Lydia
Owen
Ophelia
Amelia
Gabriel


----------



## maryco

Bumping up!


----------



## FeatherBrain

Oh my! what a flood of names....!! lol! I love them...The best part about kids or pets is naming them.!!
I have a few suggestions myself:
For Birdsmom4ever :
Laal (means Red in Urdu language)
Firefly
Amber
Aatish (fire in urd.)
Kabooter (pigeon)
Sitara (Star)
btw..i love the name sIR pOOPSALOT...nice going!
More names:
Andhera (darkness)
Kala (black)
Raja (prince)
Rani (princess)
Might seem strange names...but i think they r unique n diffrnt. Reason why my pigeons hav eng names is cz urdu is obviousley common here.
wRITE UR fav names on paper slips and choose one.! thats what i like to do n its so much fun to see which name comes up.!!


----------



## maryco

Great names FeatherBrain!

I lived in pakistan for 6 years (Infact I was born there!)

Mary


----------



## Elisabeth

Yes, I also have this tendency to name whatever comes my way...
For years, a flock of pigeons used to come to my garden - until they just disappeared... It all started with an enormous white male we named Garfield (yes, after the cat), for obvious reasons: he was simply the biggest pigeon anyone had ever seen, and he ate to match. After him came Duifje and Doffer, simply Dutch words meaning female and male pigeon. Doffer disappeared, Duifje mated with Garfield and from them sprang Kleintje (meaning Baby, or Little One) and the rest of the flock. Sons of Kleintje were named Bebop and Rocksteady (remember the teenage mutant hero turtles) because they were so clumsy. We also had Soft, Maize, Cindy (after Cindy Crawford, she was such a pretty grey pigeon), Wol (who was woolly) and Captain Hook (who had a hooked bill). Later there was Rambo the feisty collared dove, and Schommel (meaning 'rocker", cause he moved like a rocking horse) the woodpigeon (a big wild pigeon that occurs here). Now the names range from of course Pluisje (meaning Fluffy) my pet ringneck dove, Hum the woodpigeon, Zorro the blackbird (a relative of the American robin) who begs for raisins at the kitchen door, to Donald and Katrien the ducks who appear every spring to ruin the garden and muddy up the bird bath (in Holland Daisy Duck is called Katrien). And in town I feed leftover bread to pigeons I haven't yet named, though there are some distinct individuals there...


----------

